# Trivial Question -Public Groups?



## Courts (Jun 18, 2005)

I noticed no one is a member of a public group. What is a public group?


----------



## Makai Guy (Jun 18, 2005)

This bbs software allows the setup of various "usergroups", which can either be displayable as "public" or kept as private.  We haven't done anything with this feature yet.


----------

